# Ready to tow Toyota Tacoma SR5 Extended Cab 4 X 4 Automatic - $24300.



## Phillip (Feb 27, 2019)

I have a 2009 Toyota Tacoma SR-5 Access Cab with a 6' bed. It is a V6 with 4 wheel drive automatic. Why spend weeks and thousands of dollars setting up a rig to tow 4 down. I can tell you from 45 years of RV experience, you don't want to tow on a trailer or tow dolly. 4 down is the ONLY way to go. Included in this price is a Remco drive line disconnect (just pull a lever next to the drivers seat), a Break Buddy breaking system with wireless sensor, a top-of-the line Roadmaster Sterling tow hitch all wired and ready to go and Firestone Air Bags with remote air system controllable from inside the cab. If you are buying a motorhome and want to tow a 'toad', this is the perfect system and it's all ready to go. We put an ATV in the truck bed and used the Firestone air bags to level the truck bed. I purchased this Toyota new in 2009. I am the original owner. My Toyota has less then 48,000 miles. This is a four door access cab. You can put 4 adults inside. It's been impeccably maintained. It has never been in an accident. All of the front is covered with a plastic anti ding coating so the truck looks great. There is one very small 3/4" ding in the rear corner bumper where someone dinged it while my wife was parked in a parking lot. Most folks would have a hard time even finding it. Other than that, it is in pristine condition. My Toyota also has a 2" wired tow hitch. All these extras that make this rig the perfect ready to go 'toad' costs about $5200 + installed new plus the hours and hours and hours spent getting all this stuff done. I have lot's of high quality photos I can send you directly.


----------



## blueknight (Mar 28, 2019)

Nice setup!


----------

